# Meditazione 2 -Poesia-



## Fantastica (18 Giugno 2013)

*

Una sera come tante*

Una sera come tante, e nuovamente
 noi qui, chissà per quanto ancora, al nostro
 settimo piano, dopo i soliti urli
 i bambini si sono addormentati,
 e dorme anche il cucciolo i cui escrementi
 un’altra volta nello studio abbiamo trovati.
 Lo batti col giornale, i suoi guaiti commenti.

 Una sera come tante, e i miei proponimenti
 intatti, in apparenza, come anni
 or sono, anzi più chiari, più concreti:
 scrivere versi cristiani in cui si mostri
 che mi distrusse ragazzo l’educazione dei preti;
 due ore almeno ogni giorno per me;
 basta con la bontà, qualche volta mentire.

 Una sera come tante (quante ne resta a morire
 di sere come questa?) e non tentato da nulla,
 dico dal sonno, dalla voglia di bere,
 o dall’angoscia futile che mi prendeva alle spalle,
 né dalle mie impiegatizie frustrazioni:
 mi ridomando, vorrei sapere,
 se un giorno sarò meno stanco, se illusioni

 siano le antiche speranze della salvezza;
 o se nel mio corpo vile io soffra naturalmente
 la sorte di ogni altro, non volgare
 letteratura ma vita che si piega nel suo vertice,
 senza né più virtù né giovinezza.
 Potremmo avere domani una vita più semplice?
 Ha un fine il nostro subire il presente?

 Ma che si viva o si muoia è indifferente,
 se private persone senza storia
 siamo, lettori di giornali, spettatori
 televisivi, utenti di servizi:
 dovremmo essere in molti, sbagliare in molti,
 in compagnia di molti sommare i nostri vizi,
 non questa grigia innocenza che inermi ci tiene

 qui, dove il male è facile e inarrivabile il bene.
 È nostalgia di un futuro che mi estenua,
 ma poi d’un sorriso si appaga o di un come-se-fosse!
 Da quanti anni non vedo un fiume in piena?
 Da quanto in questa viltà ci assicura
 la nostra disciplina senza percosse?
 Da quanto ha nome bontà la paura?

 Una sera come tante, ed è la mia vecchia impostura
 che dice: domani, domani… pur sapendo
 che il nostro domani era già ieri da sempre.
 La verità chiedeva assai più semplici tempre.
 Ride il tranquillo despota che lo sa:
 mi numera fra i suoi lungo la strada che scendo.
 C’è più onore in tradire che in essere fedeli a metà.


Giovanni Giudici​


----------

